# Are AFCI breakers for each room/bedroom a code requirement in California?



## SonOfKorhal (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have been doing some internet research and am having trouble trying to figure out the NEC for California on AFCI/GFCI breakers.

Here's some additional information:
* Community is located in Orange County, CA.
* Community was build in 1984 as rental apartments and remodeled to be sold as condo units later (not sure on year)
* Purchased in 09/2016 with AFCI breakers installed.
* Recently used home warranty for an electrical problem. The electrician found the the AFCI breakers were fused/melting onto the panel(?) and had to change it out and but regular breakers instead of AFCIs.

I am trying to show proof to home warranty insurance that AFCI breakers are part of the NEC and required for all dwellings (e.g. each bedroom) so that they will replace them properly with AFCIs that I had. From what I have read the 2017 changes actually have more requirements for AFCI.

Please correct me if I am wrong/missing information.

TL;DR - Are AFCI breakers for each room/bedroom a code requirement in California?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2017)

Short answer is yes, with exceptions
Will post code sections tomorrow


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2017)

Welcome to the great forum!!!


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok with more info 

Home warranty is hard to deal with. I finally gave up and took the yearly fee and stuck it in a maintenance fund. I came out ahead that way.

Will let the code people talk if needed


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2017)

A good read::



https://www.mikeholt.com/mojonewsar...I_-_Why_I_Have_a_Problem_With_It~20020801.htm


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2017)

CA Electrical code
210.12 (A) requires them in a number of rooms but not all rooms.
210.12 (C) covers modifications, when they might be required in existing homes.

But if you have breakers that were fused or melting in the panel, it is not a Arc-Fault issue.
You might have an outdated or faulty main electric panel, faulty breaker, or It is an overloaded circuit.

Get a licensed Electrician to check it out. Do not delay. It can cause a life threatening fire.


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2017)

SonOfKorhal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been doing some internet research and am having trouble trying to figure out the NEC for California on AFCI/GFCI breakers.
> 
> ...



Did you happen to keep the old breakers or take pictures of them and the panel??

Look something like this, maybe not as bad::

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...ou028.jpg&sp=5934b007bf84f94dbbef68c2d8d073a8



https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...reak4.jpg&sp=6ecb2b0827995c671533316a5007a099


----------



## ICE (Oct 17, 2017)

A dwelling built in 1984 can remain untouched without AFCI.  A service panel can be replaced without installing AFCI.  However, your panel did have AFCI.  What if it was a refrigerator that died.  And the dead refrigerator had an ice maker but the refrigerator that the insurance company wants to provide doesn't have an ice maker.  Where's the fair in that.

Another thing to consider is that some jurisdictions tweak the code and yours might require AFCI for a service upgrade no matter what the circumstances are.


----------

